# 1000 X 6= Panjandrum



## cuchuflete

Well done Panj!




You have earned these.

 
*Thanks so much for being our teacher, and for your gracious touch.

cuchu



*​


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS AND THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!

Mei


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*So many thanks ​​*
*Panja!*​


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonté gracieuse, Panj ! Quel talent !
Vous êtes un véritable sorcier des mots...


----------



## Papalote

*the grand Panjandrum himself...*

*Samuel Foote was right, you`re GRAND, Panji!*

*Your posts make my day! Keep on going!*

*Thanks, Muchas gracias, Merci!*

*Papalote*


----------



## maxiogee

*See you, panj?*
* Stickin' out!*​


----------



## elroy

It's always reassuring to have you around.  
Whenever anything's broken, you're there to fix it.

*6,000 thanks for that. *​


----------



## Kelly B

I'd like to take the opportunity to thank WMPG for sharing you with us. Pongratulations!


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations old chum, and thanks for all your help


----------



## GenJen54

Heartiest congratulations for your constant wit, wisdom and a bit of monkeying around!


----------



## ElaineG

Thanks for the wit, the wisdom, your humble nature (when you've earned the right to a dose of arrogance) and your spiky orange fur.

Despite what the post count shows, this pan*d*andrum can only aspire to being half the mod, forero and mammal that you are!

Baci,

e


----------



## moodywop

Grazie di tutto, Panji. La tua disponibilità e la tua cortesia sono impagabili.


----------



## cirrus

Not only are you there but you are on the ball and funny with it. What a brilliant combo!  Thanks for your input.


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations and Thanks
Panjy​ 
To know you is to love you -
You are a light to lighten the darkness.
Without equal!
What would we do without you?​ 
* * * * * * * * * * * *​ 
I've had this bronze made in you honour. WMPG can sit on its back.​ 
Love ya Panj. x x x (You're quite safe, I'm promised to another.)​ 
LRV​


----------



## Alundra

CONGRATULATIONS PANJANDRUM!!!!!!! 

And thanks  

Alundra.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

To an entertaining and thoughtful Irish writer, a portrait of another entertaining but less thoughtful Irish writer (who happens to be one of my all-time personal favourites anyway) to hang in your art gallery.  

6,000 tally-hos (plus a few extra if you can identify her in fewer than ten seconds)!

Thanks for everything,
Chaska


----------



## panjandrum

More than 60 seconds, to get to HERE


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Permíteme a mí también que te dé el parabién, Panj!


----------



## geve

You know what they say: put a few thousands monkeys in a room, give them a writing machine and enough paper, and eventually they'll type the Bible or Romeo & Juliette...
Well, here on WR, it only takes one Panjandrum to produce 6 thousands astonishing posts!

*Congratulations and thanks!  *


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

panjandrum said:
			
		

> More than 60 seconds, to get to  HERE



Ooh, very impressive!  One of my favourites (although I think we should open a book forum, as opposed to a thread, and get everyone on the forum to read French Leave).

Fifty extra Tally-hos, and a few Gone Aways for good measure!


----------



## fenixpollo

*1000 x 6?  *

*I didn't know orang-outangs had 6 fingers!    But how else do you explain it?*

*happy postiversary, panj!*


----------



## Jana337

Carissimo Pandemonium, click! They misspelled my name, though. 

Jana


----------



## TrentinaNE

Panj, you bring many a smile and much enlightenment to my days!   You are an *asset* of the highest order.   

Thank you!
Elizabeth


----------



## winnie

Grazie per tutto l'aiuto che mi hai fornito, Panj.
I più sentiti complimenti per quello che fai, from the bottom of my heart.

_Over in Killarney_
_Many years ago,_
_Me Mither sang a song to me_
_In tones so sweet and low._
_Just a simple little ditty,_
_In her good ould Irish way,_
_And l'd give the world if she could sing_
_That song to me this day._
(Van Morrison)


----------



## lauranazario

Dearest Panj:
Although I'm a smidge late for the celebration  ...I guess it's never too late for a toast in your honor! 

Congrats,
LN


----------



## Heba

Congratulations Panj and thanks for your posts and your help.


----------



## Aupick

Congratulations Panj!

I always knew primates were more intelligent that we give them credit for. I give you more credit than most humans, but still each day when I read your posts I realise it's not enough.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Congrats Panj!!! We're glad to have you here.


----------



## nichec

Ohoh...I'm really sorry that I'm too late....
Thank you so very much for everything


----------



## jacinta

I am the one who is late, Panjandrum. You are such a great addition to these forums.  I miss reading your wit and wisdom in the English forum.  I´ll have to come over to visit soon.  Best Wishes from me.


----------

